# New- not diagnosed. Questions



## colorunner (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi all. I am new here. I have some thyroid symptoms. I am a 42 year old female. My sister is borderline hypo. I honestly do not know any other details right now. I also have an uncle who had throat cancer. I had my TSH tested in Oct and it was 0.83, which I understand is in the normal range. My symptoms are fatigue, raynaud's cold hands and feet, tingling hands and feet, cold all over my body. I will often be wearing four shirts in my house when everyone else is fine. And gloves, socks, slippers, sometimes a jacket. It is crazy. I am small, but have gained about 5 lbs recently. Not a lot, but still a bit for me. My face is puffy, especially my eyes, like it is swollen. My feet keep swelling and I have to loosen my shoes. I have been having stiffness in my muscles and joints that I did not have a few months ago. Strangely in my rear end. My legs, my neck has been bothering me. I feel like I have aged a hundred years in a short amount of time. I have always been very active, and am a runner and I suddenly have zero energy, am exhausted and barely feel like leaving my house. I have been very emotional. Does this make sense to anyone or am I barking up the wrong tree? I also recently started having some problems with my eyes. Blurring, redness, etc. My optic pressure was high last week when it was tested. I asked my primary care office if I should have my thyroid retested and they said no. I realize that there are other tests (minimally T3 & T4) that perhaps should be run? But, I am wanting to be sure that these are the tests I should be pushing for. Also, should I even bother with my general practitioner or should I just go to an endocrinologist? Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

colorunner said:


> Hi all. I am new here. I have some thyroid symptoms. I am a 42 year old female. My sister is borderline hypo. I honestly do not know any other details right now. I also have an uncle who had throat cancer. I had my TSH tested in Oct and it was 0.83, which I understand is in the normal range. My symptoms are fatigue, raynaud's cold hands and feet, tingling hands and feet, cold all over my body. I will often be wearing four shirts in my house when everyone else is fine. And gloves, socks, slippers, sometimes a jacket. It is crazy. I am small, but have gained about 5 lbs recently. Not a lot, but still a bit for me. My face is puffy, especially my eyes, like it is swollen. My feet keep swelling and I have to loosen my shoes. I have been having stiffness in my muscles and joints that I did not have a few months ago. Strangely in my rear end. My legs, my neck has been bothering me. I feel like I have aged a hundred years in a short amount of time. I have always been very active, and am a runner and I suddenly have zero energy, am exhausted and barely feel like leaving my house. I have been very emotional. Does this make sense to anyone or am I barking up the wrong tree? I also recently started having some problems with my eyes. Blurring, redness, etc. My optic pressure was high last week when it was tested. I asked my primary care office if I should have my thyroid retested and they said no. I realize that there are other tests (minimally T3 & T4) that perhaps should be run? But, I am wanting to be sure that these are the tests I should be pushing for. Also, should I even bother with my general practitioner or should I just go to an endocrinologist? Thoughts? Advice?


Welcome! Why would your primary care say no to having your thyroid checked? What's up w/that?

I think you do have a thyroid issue and I do suggest some tests to get to the bottom of it.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

You could be hypo or you could be hyper. The above tests will sort it out. Symptoms cross over so you can't always go by that. Many hypers gain weight and many hypos lose weight not to mention a whole host of other symptoms crossing over.

It does sound like you have Thyroid Eye Disease coming upon you.

It would be wise to get your ferritin checked as well for many of us w/thyroid disease do have low ferritin and as a matter of fact, I include that in the "symptom" list for thyroid disease.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Do you think you have Reynaud's?? Do your hands/fingers go through "blanching?"

Not sure you would get anywhere w/endo. Most of us don't but I certainly would look for another doctor to help you if the one you have is oppositional.

A DO, Internal Medicine....................I see a rheumatologist. Any doc can help you if they want to.

Welcome to the board and keep in touch w/ us.


----------



## colorunner (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you so much for your response. I sincerely appreciate your help. Just so you know, the lab test link is coming up as file not found 

I am not exactly sure what the issue was. I have not yet even had a chance to see the doc in person yet. I had an appointment to see her on 2/16th as a follow-up to another matter (sleep problems). I called after my eye doctor suggested I get my thyroid checked, which actually validated my own opinion that I needed my thyroid checked. The high pressures in my eyes is a rather frightening matter.

I called my doctor's office to see if I should be seen sooner than 2/16, as my doc is going to be out of town until then. An office staff member checked with the doc and called me back and said, no 2/16 was soon enough, and by the way, they just checked my TSH in October as part of my physical and it was fine. So, I am under the impression that the doctor is going to be dismissive of my concerns. I plan to bring it up again, of course. I used to love this office, but they have gotten SO busy. My physical, the first I have had in probably 25 years, was so fast that I left with several unanswered questions.

Yes, I think I might have Reynaud's. I'm not sure if it is a stand-alone issue, or as part of another disorder. I never used to respond to cold in the severe manner that I have been lately. And the tingling of my hands and feet is new. It actually wakes me up at night. I actually dreamed that I was paralyzed last night because my limbs were tingling. It is extremely disturbing.

I just feel like I have developed so many symptoms that something is going on right now that is not going to just resolve on its own.

I show several symptoms of iron deficiency also. Of course, with the blood work the doctor ran, they did general red blood cell stuff, but not the ferretin. I am sure the doc will roll her eyes at me when I suggest that!

I was wondering where you all go for diagnosis. I have just heard from my female friends locally that primary care doctors seem to be generally unresponsive when their female patients raise concerns about their thyroids. I assumed endocrinologists were the way to go, but maybe internal or rheumatology is better?

I feel like I am so confused these days. I am usually so sharp and with it. I feel like I can barely think straight. I hope my posts are making sense.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

colorunner said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I sincerely appreciate your help. Just so you know, the lab test link is coming up as file not found
> 
> I am not exactly sure what the issue was. I have not yet even had a chance to see the doc in person yet. I had an appointment to see her on 2/16th as a follow-up to another matter (sleep problems). I called after my eye doctor suggested I get my thyroid checked, which actually validated my own opinion that I needed my thyroid checked. The high pressures in my eyes is a rather frightening matter.
> 
> ...


Thank you; I fixed it. http://www.labtestsonline.org/

More later on this post.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

colorunner said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I sincerely appreciate your help. Just so you know, the lab test link is coming up as file not found
> 
> I am not exactly sure what the issue was. I have not yet even had a chance to see the doc in person yet. I had an appointment to see her on 2/16th as a follow-up to another matter (sleep problems). I called after my eye doctor suggested I get my thyroid checked, which actually validated my own opinion that I needed my thyroid checked. The high pressures in my eyes is a rather frightening matter.
> 
> ...


I had a hard time getting a doc to diagnose my thyroid issues as well. It finally took 5 years and ending up hospitalized for my doc to admit that I was really sick and apologizing for missing all my mounting symptoms. I looked over all my receipts from her office. Most of them have "Unknown myalgias (pain)" as a diagnosis. Apparently, all that pain was just not worth investigating to her, even though it had taken over my life.

I finally fired her and started seeing a doc at the alternative medicine center at my local university. It's still too soon for me to have a really good sense of her, but she took a long time to listen to all my symptoms and did not brush me off. When we finished talking about my thyroid, she asked if there was anything else I wanted to discuss with her. I have gotten so used to my old doc being impatient with me that I was rushed and had to slow myself down to actually tell her the history of all my symptoms.

If your doc is not willing to help you figure this out, do yourself a favor and just keep moving. You will find someone who is willing to work with you, and you deserve a doc who listens to you and takes your concerns seriously.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

colorunner said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I sincerely appreciate your help. Just so you know, the lab test link is coming up as file not found
> 
> I am not exactly sure what the issue was. I have not yet even had a chance to see the doc in person yet. I had an appointment to see her on 2/16th as a follow-up to another matter (sleep problems). I called after my eye doctor suggested I get my thyroid checked, which actually validated my own opinion that I needed my thyroid checked. The high pressures in my eyes is a rather frightening matter.
> 
> ...


Do you have sleep apnea? Falling asleep but trouble staying asleep? See; that "could" be hyper.

Also, you could have peripheral neuropathy (assuming you do not have diabetes), it could be from thyroid.
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm

http://www.suite101.com/content/thyroid-disease-and-neuropathy-symptoms-a140669

"If" you know of a good endo (get thryoid recommendations), by all means go. But most of them specialize in diabetes and it seems their attention and knowledge is mostly diverted to that.

You can also do a Yahoo Search for a "Thyroid Group" in your area. We have an on-line group here in Ga. and the posters know every single good doctor and bad ones in the entire state. I kid you not.

If you see that doctor on 2/16; please insist on the proper tests that I have listed. To placate you (and they all do), she will run the barest minimum. You do not want T3 and T4; insist on FREE T3 and FREE T4 with TSH.

Also, some antibodies if not all of them that are listed in previous post.

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

You are doing a good job of posting. Hope we can get you in the right direction here.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

A good internist or rheumatologist might be your best bet 'til you're diagnosed. Do you get ulcers on your fingers or toes? Do you remember at what age you developed raynaud's, and is it unilateral?

Renee


----------



## colorunner (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you for all of the links. The info is helpful. Yes, the neuropathy sounds like what I have been experiencing lately. It is kind of hard to distinguish what is raynaud's what is neuropathy right now, since my symptoms are so extreme at times. Like today, I went to the gym and ran on the treadmill and could not feel my feet due to numbness/tingling/pain for a couple of miles. Or, at least could barely feel them. But, the windchill was -44 outside and I had gone from my car to the gym, so I was literally SO cold, I felt like throwing up. Is this raynaud's, or neuropathy or what? Or, does it even matter at this point? It is just extremely uncomfortable and disturbing. And, as I said, the numbness/tingling in my hands woke me up last night.

The numbness, pain, tingling is bilateral. I have had issues with raynaud's for quite a while, but it has gotten dramatically worse recently. As I mentioned previously, I am at the point now where I wear several layers of clothing most of the time. I was standing outside of my daughter's school one day when it was in the 50s with my hood up and my teeth were literally chattering. My older daughter was like, "Oh, poor mom!" I NEVER used to be like this. I feel like I can not do things I used to do.

I do not know about apnea. I fall asleep OK, but do usually wake up in the middle of the night. I frequently have trouble falling back to sleep, but am not sure why.

Oh, and the right eye that I have been having trouble with, also twitches like crazy. It has been for at least six months. Forgot to mention that. It never, ever twitched before. Very irritating.

So, now I need to figure out...do I wait until the 16th and see the person I have been going to or do I call back and insist on seeing someone else in the practice now? They do have a couple of other internists/DOs in their office. I have been a distance runner for years, often running 50-70+ miles per week and I feel like I can barely walk at times right now. I feel like I don't even WANT to do anything most of the time, and running is my life (aside from my family, of course). I mean, I get up, get out the door and GO every single day and right now I just feel like death.


----------



## colorunner (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh, also no ulcers on fingers/toes. I do not think I am diabetic. I am definitely not what would be considered heavy. But the weight I have gained has gone straight to my stomach! Just a few pounds. Right now I do not care too much, but I will if I gain any more!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

colorunner said:


> Thank you for all of the links. The info is helpful. Yes, the neuropathy sounds like what I have been experiencing lately. It is kind of hard to distinguish what is raynaud's what is neuropathy right now, since my symptoms are so extreme at times. Like today, I went to the gym and ran on the treadmill and could not feel my feet due to numbness/tingling/pain for a couple of miles. Or, at least could barely feel them. But, the windchill was -44 outside and I had gone from my car to the gym, so I was literally SO cold, I felt like throwing up. Is this raynaud's, or neuropathy or what? Or, does it even matter at this point? It is just extremely uncomfortable and disturbing. And, as I said, the numbness/tingling in my hands woke me up last night.
> 
> The numbness, pain, tingling is bilateral. I have had issues with raynaud's for quite a while, but it has gotten dramatically worse recently. As I mentioned previously, I am at the point now where I wear several layers of clothing most of the time. I was standing outside of my daughter's school one day when it was in the 50s with my hood up and my teeth were literally chattering. My older daughter was like, "Oh, poor mom!" I NEVER used to be like this. I feel like I can not do things I used to do.
> 
> ...


Dead give away with that twitching eye. That was one of my most annoying "early" symptoms. I am sure others will vouch for that one.

Here is the diagnostic criteria for Reynaud's bearing in mind there is no single definitive test.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/raynauds-disease/DS00433/DSECTION=tests-and-diagnosis

Have you had this done or not? It is important. I really would look to Ferritin first and if that is in range, see about the Reynaud's with a doctor if you have not already done so.

If you snore, that could be a sign that you have apnea. It can be caused by Graves' Disease and maybe even hypo but I cannot substantiate the latter. The muscles start to go in the entire body causing the snoring and a host of other problems such as inability to take stairs, breathing...............; in females bladder and uterus prolapse. I like to call this faux myastenia gravis.

Don't know how to advise you re your choice of doctors. This is a hard decision for you to make especially when you do not feel well.


----------



## colorunner (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you, Andros. You are so incredibly helpful. And you are affirming that while I still may be nuts, I am not alone!  I thought nothing of the twitching when it first started. I just thought it was a mildly strange annoyance. But, it is always always always in my right eye. And this right eye is now so sensitive to light that I feel like I am going to throw up if I so much look at a light for a second. I had to hold my hand up to cover the light last night while reading to my 7 year old. And then to call my GPs office, tell them my eye pressure is elevated, and have them blow me off, too...I just literally want to scream. Or cry.

And yes, I have to pee all of the time. ALL. The. Time. That was one of the things I had listed on my items I wanted to discuss at my physical that was never addressed. I had wanted to bring it up at my appointment. I just figured it had to do with the fact that I have given birth to two kids.

I may call and insist on seeing someone else sooner. I am so irritated at the moment.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

colorunner said:


> Thank you, Andros. You are so incredibly helpful. And you are affirming that while I still may be nuts, I am not alone!  I thought nothing of the twitching when it first started. I just thought it was a mildly strange annoyance. But, it is always always always in my right eye. And this right eye is now so sensitive to light that I feel like I am going to throw up if I so much look at a light for a second. I had to hold my hand up to cover the light last night while reading to my 7 year old. And then to call my GPs office, tell them my eye pressure is elevated, and have them blow me off, too...I just literally want to scream. Or cry.
> 
> And yes, I have to pee all of the time. ALL. The. Time. That was one of the things I had listed on my items I wanted to discuss at my physical that was never addressed. I had wanted to bring it up at my appointment. I just figured it had to do with the fact that I have given birth to two kids.
> 
> I may call and insist on seeing someone else sooner. I am so irritated at the moment.


Oh, you poor Honey Bunny!! The more we talk, the more that is coming to light. YES!! You have photophobia. You "must" definitely get in to see a Board Certified Ophthalmologist. There is so much to be done to stave off the antibody infiltration to the eyes!!

Graves' Eye Disease
http://www.kellogg.umich.edu/patientcare/conditions/graves.disease.html

No way are you nuts. That is why I and others dedicate our time to this board. VALIDATION, validation! So so important.

Arm yourself w/knowledge. If necessary, get someone to advocate for you.

Oh, Lord. You do need that TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) test and the others. TSI is very very important.

I am praying for you and "all of us" are here for you. You need medical intervention badly. Treating the thyroid does not treat the eyes so you cannot circumvent the ophthalmologist. As a matter of fact, if you can find a good one, he/she can validate the thyroid stuff.

Don't scream, don't cry; GET MAD!!!

I went 20 years undiagnosed. I was told I was fat and lazy, that I was crazy, that I was disraught (yeah; dying here. could someone pay attention please?)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

colorunner said:


> Hi all. I am new here. I have some thyroid symptoms. I am a 42 year old female. My sister is borderline hypo. I honestly do not know any other details right now. I also have an uncle who had throat cancer. I had my TSH tested in Oct and it was 0.83, which I understand is in the normal range. My symptoms are fatigue, raynaud's cold hands and feet, tingling hands and feet, cold all over my body. I will often be wearing four shirts in my house when everyone else is fine. And gloves, socks, slippers, sometimes a jacket. It is crazy. I am small, but have gained about 5 lbs recently. Not a lot, but still a bit for me. My face is puffy, especially my eyes, like it is swollen. My feet keep swelling and I have to loosen my shoes. I have been having stiffness in my muscles and joints that I did not have a few months ago. Strangely in my rear end. My legs, my neck has been bothering me. I feel like I have aged a hundred years in a short amount of time. I have always been very active, and am a runner and I suddenly have zero energy, am exhausted and barely feel like leaving my house. I have been very emotional. Does this make sense to anyone or am I barking up the wrong tree? I also recently started having some problems with my eyes. Blurring, redness, etc. My optic pressure was high last week when it was tested. I asked my primary care office if I should have my thyroid retested and they said no. I realize that there are other tests (minimally T3 & T4) that perhaps should be run? But, I am wanting to be sure that these are the tests I should be pushing for. Also, should I even bother with my general practitioner or should I just go to an endocrinologist? Thoughts? Advice?


I just had a huge thought! You know who might really really help you get the tests you need? Your ob/gyn. THAT in fact is how I was diagnosed. I had gone in because of the bladder/uterus sitation. I was in the middle of a thyroid storm; he got me rushed to the ER.

Long story but you get the drift.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Andros said:


> If you snore, that could be a sign that you have apnea. It can be caused by Graves' Disease and maybe even hypo but I cannot substantiate the latter. The muscles start to go in the entire body causing the snoring and a host of other problems such as inability to take stairs, breathing...............; in females bladder and uterus prolapse. I like to call this faux myastenia gravis.


Interesting that you mention the correlation between Graves and sleep apnea. I was diagnosed with sleep apnea two years before my Graves was diagnosed. Actually, the sleep study was completely inconclusive, but the doc decided to try me on the machine, and I seemed to sleep better for a while. When my graves got really bad I could not tolerate the CPAP at all because my breathing was so affected by the Graves.

When I went to see the Sleep Neurologist after my Graves was diagnosed, she thought all the symptoms I had been referred to her for were related to the Graves. Wondering if I should ask for a new sleep study in a couple years when I'm more settled in my thyroid replacement to see if I even still need the machine. Right now, my insurance does not cover sleep disorders. So, I am doing as little as I can on that front.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> Interesting that you mention the correlation between Graves and sleep apnea. I was diagnosed with sleep apnea two years before my Graves was diagnosed. Actually, the sleep study was completely inconclusive, but the doc decided to try me on the machine, and I seemed to sleep better for a while. When my graves got really bad I could not tolerate the CPAP at all because my breathing was so affected by the Graves.
> 
> When I went to see the Sleep Neurologist after my Graves was diagnosed, she thought all the symptoms I had been referred to her for were related to the Graves. Wondering if I should ask for a new sleep study in a couple years when I'm more settled in my thyroid replacement to see if I even still need the machine. Right now, my insurance does not cover sleep disorders. So, I am doing as little as I can on that front.


Do you still use the CPAP every night? If you are feeling good, you could try to do w/o it and see what happens.

You may not need another sleep study. With Graves' even the tongue muscles "relax" and the tongue falls back into your throat. I know that for a fact because I experienced it.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I still use it every night. It's still on its initial pressure of 7, which I think is low. The sleep doc asks me if I want to adjust the pressure every year when I see her, but I honestly can't tell the difference. I think she mentioned another sleep study this year, but without insurance to cover it, I said no. Besides, the first two sleep studies were totally inconclusive. And I spend almost 24 hours in the sleep lab the first time. I just don't sleep well in strange environments, and can't see spending thousands of dollars for another inconclusive test.

She's a very nice doc, the only one who really seems interested in keeping me from being totally disabled, but my yearly appointments basically consist of her asking me how much I weigh, asking if I used the CPAP, if it helps, do I want to adjust my pressure, and suggesting I exercise. I have no idea why that costs $120, and have been considering just canceling my appointments until I'm out of school and have insurance that will cover her again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> I still use it every night. It's still on its initial pressure of 7, which I think is low. The sleep doc asks me if I want to adjust the pressure every year when I see her, but I honestly can't tell the difference. I think she mentioned another sleep study this year, but without insurance to cover it, I said no. Besides, the first two sleep studies were totally inconclusive. And I spend almost 24 hours in the sleep lab the first time. I just don't sleep well in strange environments, and can't see spending thousands of dollars for another inconclusive test.
> 
> She's a very nice doc, the only one who really seems interested in keeping me from being totally disabled, but my yearly appointments basically consist of her asking me how much I weigh, asking if I used the CPAP, if it helps, do I want to adjust my pressure, and suggesting I exercise. I have no idea why that costs $120, and have been considering just canceling my appointments until I'm out of school and have insurance that will cover her again.


I think you are considering in the right direction! Always listen to your first instinct!

Have you ever read "Women Who Run With Wolves" by Estes Phd.??? Excellent (about instincts and how we need to learn to heed them.)


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I think someone gave me a copy at one point. I glanced over it, but did not have the patience to read the entire book. Learned a lot about my own instincts through therapy and meditation. Trail and error, mostly finding that when I ignored my instincts, things did not turn out well. Still happens from time to time. My instinct tells me to do one thing, and I decide to do the other, and BAM! I find out I should have listened to myself!


----------



## colorunner (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok, I just made an appointment with another doctor for the Feb 8th. It was the best I could do and I wanted to see a female in the practice. I hope I do not lose my mind before then.


----------



## colorunner (Jan 31, 2011)

A couple of other things I wanted to add. I do have a history of kidney stones and have several just sitting in both kidneys currently.

When I had the blood work done in October, my BUN was was high at 33 (ref 7 to 23), my creatinine was normal at 1.0 (ref 0.6 to 1.1). My Chloride was high at 111 (ref 98-109), my ALT was a little high at 51 (ref 5-50). The only other number that I can see that looks like it is out of the ref range is the HCT, auto which was 48.3 (ref 34-47%). My Vitamin D was 43, with a ref range of 30-100, so I guess that is OK, but I have read the number should be over 50 optimally?

My sister, who is borderline hypo (really she is hypo but her primary doctor has refused to treat her because she is not fat!) just had an attack of pancreatitis, a kidney stone and a ruptured appendix within 3 months. I am wondering if this could all be related. I know her TSH was at 5 originally and is now at 3. I am not sure of her other numbers. I had a long conversation with her yesterday.

My mother has several markers for systemic lupus but has not yet been formally diagnosed. So I guess we have some autoimmune stuff in the family, as well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> I think someone gave me a copy at one point. I glanced over it, but did not have the patience to read the entire book. Learned a lot about my own instincts through therapy and meditation. Trail and error, mostly finding that when I ignored my instincts, things did not turn out well. Still happens from time to time. My instinct tells me to do one thing, and I decide to do the other, and BAM! I find out I should have listened to myself!


Indeed! It's amazing how smart we all really are if we would only but listen!

I have trained myself to do so.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

From the sources I read, vitamin D should optimally be over 50. However, there are also some reports that Vitamin D can aggravate auto-immune issues. So, it is really up to you. I found that I needed to be higher than 50 myself. Once I got to 50, my doc wanted me to lower my dose.


----------



## colorunner (Jan 31, 2011)

I had two pelvic stress fractures at the age or 40, and osteoporosis runs in my family, so I was really concerned about my bone density. I had a bone scan and was told I was fine, though I never actually saw the report. I try to take very good care of my bone health, but feel like I can never get a good answer on what I am supposed to really do. I take calcium and D-3. I exercise, lift weights, etc., and have for years. And yet, still, the stress fractures and I'm not sure why.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

colorunner said:


> I had two pelvic stress fractures at the age or 40, and osteoporosis runs in my family, so I was really concerned about my bone density. I had a bone scan and was told I was fine, though I never actually saw the report. I try to take very good care of my bone health, but feel like I can never get a good answer on what I am supposed to really do. I take calcium and D-3. I exercise, lift weights, etc., and have for years. And yet, still, the stress fractures and I'm not sure why.


Hope you take magnesium for it piggy backs the calcium into the bones and the teeth.

Have you had a calcium test? (calcitonin) http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/calcium/test.html

Lifting weight is awesome and good for bone density. I do the same. I also eat a "lot" of greens and I do mean a lot. Collards, spinach, endive, escarole, mustard greens, turnip greens and beet tops.

Those that have osteoporosis in your family; do they have autoimmune diseases such as thyroid, diabetes, RA, Lupus and so on?


----------



## colorunner (Jan 31, 2011)

As I wrote a little further back, my mom has several markers for lupus, and she has osteo. She is in her early 60s. She definitely has some sort of autoimmune thing going on, but is having difficulty getting an accurate diagnosis right now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

colorunner said:


> As I wrote a little further back, my mom has several markers for lupus, and she has osteo. She is in her early 60s. She definitely has some sort of autoimmune thing going on, but is having difficulty getting an accurate diagnosis right now.


Interesting. Sounds like you "both" are having difficulties getting diagnosed.

The tests for Lupus are Anti-DNA, C3 and C4.....................has she had those tests? Has your mom been checked for thyroid antibodies?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I just want to piggyback what Andros said about the Magnesium. D, Calcium and Magnesium are like the three musketeers. They need each other to function. I personally was having difficulty with low calcium after my surgery. It did not get better until I took all 3. I have had to use high quality name brand supplements because my calcium problems was so severe. Last month, my doc ran blood tests for all three as well. While my D and Magnesium were good, my calcium was low. I had been slacking on taking my supplements, and I could start to feel it. I have to remember to treat these just like I treat medicine. I can no more afford skip my supplements than I can afford to skip my thyroid hormone.

My mom has Type 2 Diabetes and was diagnosed with Osteoperosis in her early 50s as well. So, it is pretty important for me to take care of my bones. I am sure that all these thyroid issues in my 30s have taken a huge toll on my body. I think it's all just one huge wake up call to respect my body and start taking care of it differently before I am totally disabled.


----------



## colorunner (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll have to ask my mom about the lupus tests. She did not tell me she had several lupus markers until yesterday! That's my mom. sigh. It would have been nice to know, however, since my ex-husband has two people on his side of the family with full-blown lupus (sister, cousin), so I will definitely have to watch our daughter.

Anyway, I do not take magnesium, but will start.

My calcium was 9.2, ref 8.5-10.5. So I guess that is OK. But, I know my kidney stones are calcium stones, b/c at the time they had me do several 24- hour pee tests (I was peeing coca-cola colored urine for quite a while, and they were trying to figure out why). It eventually stopped. But, I still have several stones just sitting there hanging out in my kidneys.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Your calcium level looks good. I know my calcium levels were high enough when I was not taking Magnesium, but I still experienced low calcium symptoms. My calcium tends to hover closed to 8.5. From what I have read, the trick is to take enough calcium without causing/aggravating kidney problems.

The body can not absorb more than around 600 mg calcium at once. That's why it's important to split calcium doses up throughout the day. Also, most calcium needs to be taken with food to be absorbed. The only exception to this is calcium citrate which can be taken without food.

I wonder if the kidney stones are from unabsorbed calcium or if you are just taking too much.


----------



## colorunner (Jan 31, 2011)

I was not taking calcium at the time I was getting the stones, interestingly. This was a couple of years back. I was getting having dark, dark red (bloody) urine and the doctor was not sure why. Something was wrong with my kidney function, obviously. I have not passed a stone in a while. knock wood!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

colorunner said:


> I'll have to ask my mom about the lupus tests. She did not tell me she had several lupus markers until yesterday! That's my mom. sigh. It would have been nice to know, however, since my ex-husband has two people on his side of the family with full-blown lupus (sister, cousin), so I will definitely have to watch our daughter.
> 
> Anyway, I do not take magnesium, but will start.
> 
> My calcium was 9.2, ref 8.5-10.5. So I guess that is OK. But, I know my kidney stones are calcium stones, b/c at the time they had me do several 24- hour pee tests (I was peeing coca-cola colored urine for quite a while, and they were trying to figure out why). It eventually stopped. But, I still have several stones just sitting there hanging out in my kidneys.


That is right; too much calcium causes kidney stones and clearly it did not go into your bones. Please get Magenesium Citrate or Magnesium Oxide.

If I were you (and I am not and I am not a doctor either), I would quit the calcium supplements, I would have yogurt, some cheese, cottage cheese and lots of dark leafy greens steamed, boiled or raw................the list is extensive...........
http://www.iofbonehealth.org/patien.../prevention/nutrition/calcium-rich-foods.html Take your magnesium every day. Up to 400 mgs.

And drink lots of water to flush those kidneys. Also either drink cranberry juice every day or get the capsules and take one to two capsules per day.

Walk every day; jostle those kidneys and get the body fluids moving. Get those stones breaking down and moving along.


----------



## colorunner (Jan 31, 2011)

Just wanted to give you an update, since you all have been so helpful. I saw the doctor today. She thinks it is most likely not thyroid related, but most likely autoimmune or MS. She sent me for some blood work, including some thyroid testing, but mostly immune related testing. I am having an MRI of my brain tomorrow. We'll see what we find.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

colorunner said:


> Just wanted to give you an update, since you all have been so helpful. I saw the doctor today. She thinks it is most likely not thyroid related, but most likely autoimmune or MS. She sent me for some blood work, including some thyroid testing, but mostly immune related testing. I am having an MRI of my brain tomorrow. We'll see what we find.


Thyroid most usually "is" autoimmune. It's a shame she won't give you the TSI test I mentioned. That would be the very first thing I would do. Hope nobody thinks it's a good thing I am not the doctor! LOL!!

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

I hate this for you! Please let us know the outcome of the MRI and the various lab tests.


----------

